# Borrowed a co-workers D200 and 18-200VR lens



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

He lent it to me and I'll be taking it on vacation to get shots. He suggested it as I"ll likely make the leap to get a D-SLR, but I'm not sure what I'm going to get.

I currently have a Nikon D8800 and a Fuji F30. I have to say after using his D200, both of my cameras seem like toys.

My co-worker is an equipment whor_ and believe it or not he has a D2X, two D200's, a D100, and bunch of film bodies and quite a fair collection of lenses.

After using the camera for part of today I'm pretty much convinced I'll go D-SLR, the only question mark in my mind is will I be satisfied with a D40, D40X, Rebel XT, Rebel XTi, or Olympus E510 after using a D200 which I think is a higher category camera.

Then again it's not like I'm using the full power or features. He set it to auto mode, auto ISO, auto everything and I'm just focusing, zooming and pressing the shutter button. What I love is the fact I'm not missing photos anymore due to the terribly slow write speeds on my cameras. Often the kids will be moving and I'll try to snap pics but my cameras are too slow. The speed of the D-SLR to turn on and take a picture and to take successive pictures are what I love.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Watchdog said:


> The speed of the D-SLR to turn on and take a picture and to take successive pictures are what I love.


Another one bites the dust! Welcome! I used an entry level D70 for three years before I bought a D200. Many people will work much faster than that, but I'm not the fastest student I suppose. I sold the D70, but ended up buying a D70S for my wife after as she liked it better. Now, we have both. :loco:

This forum is a great resource for you, but another fine place to feed the addiction is nikonians.org. What you should really do is get to a camera store and use both (the D200 is now a D300, btw which is supposed to be awesome.). See how they feel in your hands. See how the controls satisfy you. When I did that with the D200 vs the D80, I was sold.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Watchdog said:


> He lent it to me and I'll be taking it on vacation to get shots. He suggested it as I"ll likely make the leap to get a D-SLR, but I'm not sure what I'm going to get.
> 
> I currently have a Nikon D8800 and a Fuji F30. I have to say after using his D200, both of my cameras seem like toys.
> 
> ...


I would be surprised if not all DSLR capable of doing that. Nikon D40X with the 18-135 mm lens is probably more than what you need.  For travel, I'm a light weight. A point and shoot Canon PowerShot A550 is what I carry. Great portrait camera. I can extract the typical scenery pictures from the pros in Flickr.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> I currently have a Nikon D8800 and a Fuji F30. I have to say after using his D200, both of my cameras seem like toys.


The Fuji F30 is definitely no dog ... the high ISO on that camera is unrivaled on a point-and-shoot. It's definitely no DSLR but it's no slouch.

I had a D2X and am soon to be D3 owner... but I liked the F30 so much, I bought an F31fd as well. Don't get rid of the F30!


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

IMO get whatever camera line has the kind of glass that you want.

Glass>Camera.

I would not go for any of the D40's because of this (you need to get special types of lenses so that you can have autofocus)

I went with the canon 40D and am happy


----------

